# Il City vicino ad Isco



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello Sport *Isco *è vicino al Manchester city per circa *35 milioni di euro*.


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2013)

Quindi l'offerta per El Shaarawy era una bufala come pensavo.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quindi l'offerta per El Shaarawy era una bufala come pensavo.



si sapeva.
non è il profilo di giocatore che il city prenderebbe


comunque 'sto Isco mi sembra parecchio sopravvalutato.


----------



## robs91 (15 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si sapeva.
> non è il profilo di giocatore che il city prenderebbe
> 
> 
> comunque 'sto Isco mi sembra parecchio sopravvalutato.


Isco è un giocatore molto bello da vedere ma ancora poco concreto.Però le potenzialità per diventare un grande giocatore ce le ha,imho.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2013)

si sapeva,el sha non è un loro obiettivo

anche a me isco sembra sopravvalutato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Giugno 2013)

Isco deve diventare più concreto, ha tempo e diventerà fortissimo


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Giugno 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Quindi l'offerta per El Shaarawy era una bufala come pensavo.



ancora non l'hanno preso, beh certo se lo prendono mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che non prendono El, o uno o l'altro


----------



## Jino (15 Giugno 2013)

Questo è un campione vero ragazzi, senza dimenticare che come dite voi ha tempo per migliorarsi. Concordo con il premio che ha ricevuto a gennaio, il miglior under 21 al mondo. 

Tra l'altro lo sto guardando proprio ora, per l'ennesima volta, mamma mia che giocatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



robs91 ha scritto:


> Quindi l'offerta per El Shaarawy era una bufala come pensavo.



Per quanto adori Stephan se devo spendere 40 mln li spendo proprio per Isco sinceramente, che per me è un giocatore più completo.


----------



## Djici (15 Giugno 2013)

ma isco gioca sopratutto dietro la punta o sbaglio.
perche se e cosi non vedo perche devono escludersi l'uno l'altro.
elsha sulla sinistra e isco in mezzo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Giugno 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma isco gioca sopratutto dietro la punta o sbaglio.
> perche se e cosi non vedo perche devono escludersi l'uno l'altro.
> elsha sulla sinistra e isco in mezzo



bhè sulla sinistra c'è un certo david silva...e volendo pure navas o sinclair


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Giugno 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma isco gioca sopratutto dietro la punta o sbaglio.
> perche se e cosi non vedo perche devono escludersi l'uno l'altro.
> elsha sulla sinistra e isco in mezzo



Isco può giocare in tutti e tre i ruoli dietro la punta in 4-2-3-1,mentre Elsha solo a sinistra.
A parte quello,però,devi considerare che il City in quelle posizioni ha già Silva,Nasri,Jesus Navas,Tevez (per ora  ),Sinclair ed eventualmente Yaya Tourè.Un innesto mi sembra più probabile di due


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Giugno 2013)

David Silva può giocare trequartista, ala sinistra o destra. L'arrivo di Isco non vieterebbe comunque l'approdo contemporaneo di El Shaarawy.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si sapeva.
> non è il profilo di giocatore che il city prenderebbe
> 
> 
> comunque 'sto Isco mi sembra parecchio sopravvalutato.


A bello, non so' forti solo Wijnaldum, Mertens e Finnbogason


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Giugno 2013)

Sto giocatore mi fa impazzire


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Giugno 2013)

è veramente forte forte, scusa stephan ma ti cambierei subito con lui


----------



## Ale (15 Giugno 2013)

quindi non prendono elsha


----------



## pennyhill (15 Giugno 2013)




----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2013)

Ci sono i panchinari della Spagna


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2013)

Comunque sono ridicoli, non hanno mezzo giocatore inglese in squadra.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Giugno 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Comunque sono ridicoli, non hanno mezzo giocatore inglese in squadra.



Hart?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Giugno 2013)

Impressionante negli spazi stretti e nel controllo di palla...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Giugno 2013)

ieri ha fatto un gol pazzesco


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


>


Nella zona centrale sarebbero stratosferici. Sulle fasce mi lasciano qualche dubbio invece, però nel complesso questo sarebbe uno squadrone.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Impressionante negli spazi stretti e nel controllo di palla...


Oltre ad avere dei polmoni di titanio.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Giugno 2013)

Zabaleta è peggio di Abate


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Zabaleta è peggio di Abate


Credo che la destra sarebbe abbastanza fumosa tra Zabaleta e Navas, il primo lo posso sostituire però, il secondo l'hanno appena comprato e anche a peso d'oro.


----------



## prebozzio (16 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Credo che la destra sarebbe abbastanza fumosa tra Zabaleta e Navas, il primo lo posso sostituire però, il secondo l'hanno appena comprato e anche a peso d'oro.


Navas è il classico giocatore su cui non avrei mai speso tanti soldi...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Giugno 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> si sapeva.
> non è il profilo di giocatore che il city prenderebbe
> 
> 
> comunque 'sto Isco mi sembra parecchio sopravvalutato.


Non ti piace perché è uno di quelli con _la magia nei piedi_ (cit.) ?


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ci sono i panchinari della Spagna



Che se facessero la Spagna B probabilmente sarebbe comunque tra le nazionali più forti


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

Un fenomeno come pochi, lui e Gotze sono di un altro livello 

Comunque pensavo andasse al Real, evidentemente puntano su qualcun'altro.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Giugno 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Zabaleta è peggio di Abate



No prebozzio da te non me lo immaginavo



Zabaleta, è stato uno dei migliori del CIty nella passata stagione.


----------



## Jino (16 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un fenomeno come pochi, lui e Gotze sono di un altro livello
> 
> Comunque pensavo andasse al Real, evidentemente puntano su qualcun'altro.



Diciamo che chi può fare la differenza è Pellegrini, che sa quanto è forte, lo farebbe da subito diventare importante. Al Real oggettivamente si butterebbe alla cieca. Staremo a vedere dove va.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Un fenomeno come pochi, lui e Gotze sono di un altro livello
> 
> *Comunque pensavo andasse al Real*, evidentemente puntano su qualcun'altro.


La prossima volta informati meglio.


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La prossima volta informati meglio.





Isco 2 giorni fa: "Ho offerte da City e Real, vedremo cosa accadrà."


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Giugno 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Isco 2 giorni fa: "Ho offerte da City e Real, vedremo cosa accadrà."


Non è oro tutto quello che luccica.


----------



## Frikez (16 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non è oro tutto quello che luccica.





[MENTION=178]Jino[/MENTION] però credo che un giocatore spagnolo se chiama Real o Barca ci pensa 2 volte prima di rifiutare un trasferimento del genere, il City non ha lo stesso appeal.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Giugno 2013)

*Isco* "Mi cercano Real Madrid e Manchester City".


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Giugno 2013)

Secondo la stampa spagnola *manca solo l'annuncio ufficiale* per il passaggio di *Isco *al *Machester City*.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Giugno 2013)

ottimo...grandissimo acquisto


----------



## Serginho (20 Giugno 2013)

A questo punto penso che Nasri debba salutare la compagnia


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Giugno 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> A questo punto penso che Nasri debba salutare la compagnia



nasri credo al 99% che torni in francia o all'arsenal


----------



## The Ripper (20 Giugno 2013)

non riesco a farmelo piacere


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Giugno 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> nasri credo al 99% che torni in francia o all'*arsenal*



All'Arsenal mi sa che lo lincerebbero 
Comunque credo che proverà a cercare un'altra big della Premier.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Giugno 2013)

Secondo la stampa inglese l'approdo di *Isco *al *Manchester City* potrebbe avvenire entro 48 ore.


----------

